# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 44)



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2017)

*What aspect of your woodworking life would you say you spend most of your time on?*
*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the cold texan in arizona and the bee keeper guy...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 29, 2017)

I would say probably looking for and gathering wood. And then probably turning because you can create something pretty quickly compared to other aspects of wood working.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 29, 2017)

Sharpening

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## justallan (Oct 29, 2017)

Procrastinating!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 29, 2017)

As for me, if you can't guess you probably haven't read anything here.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2017)

sortin-sellin-buyin-cleaning-nah scratch the cleaning I am a slob...... sometimes I build but mostly been outside buildin for a couple years- new DC system- chicken coop- yard- shop area fence-multiple gates- new storage shed- add on to greenhouse 300 ft of underground power to various points in yard- - Yikes just thinkin about it makes me sore and tired- damn You marc-  I am going back to bed......  I thought it was re-tired not TIRED............

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 29, 2017)

Most definitely turning. I am with @Mike1950 on the cleaning aspect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 29, 2017)

Dreaming about the new tools I don't have ... then the hard part .. sneaking them past the boss ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 29, 2017)

Collecting and organizing. Still need more tools and wood and time. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 29, 2017)

Mostly “deciding” which log to cut or blank to turn.
Collecting... not so much—am well established so folks either ask if I want a tree or just bring it to me— what a life!
Cleaning— am with the others— gets done when it’s tooo cold or when I _really _need a spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 29, 2017)

Planning and then adjusting plans because I screwed up?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 29, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> Planning and then adjusting plans because I screwed up?



Les, that would redesigning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep that is alway


Lou Currier said:


> Les, that would redesigning.


s my excuse and I stick to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 29, 2017)

Watching the finish dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 29, 2017)

Turning wood. I've been at the lathe making shavings for 6 hours in a day or more on a single piece many times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 29, 2017)

I seem to wonder around the shop trying to decide which project I have time to do, then I move this to there and place that over here to see if I will have enough room to work. Then I have a cup of coffee because that always gets me ready to do some wood working, damm now I have to head to the house to use the can.. Ok now back to th shop, rats forgot to grab the trash and take it to the curb today is pickup day,while I am doing that I pick up the junk that has blown into the yard and my wood pole. What are those bugs doing to my ash slabs that are drying?
Got to find the sprayer and then back to shop, crap I got to get the log splitter fired up ,as it really needed a tune up last fall, wow that thing was really hard to start . Well that pretty well shot my free time maybe I can get a few hours next week.
Really I spend my wood working time doing other things so I come to Wood Barter to see what you guys and gals are doing, sometimes it actually inspires me to do some real woodworking
Thanks for your help

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> I seem to wonder around the shop trying to decide which project I have time to do, then I move this to there and place that over here to see if I will have enough room to work. Then I have a cup of coffee because that always gets me ready to do some wood working, damm now I have to head to the house to use the can.. Ok now back to th shop, rats forgot to grab the trash and take it to the curb today is pickup day,while I am doing that I pick up the junk that has blown into the yard and my wood pole. What are those bugs doing to my ash slabs that are drying?
> Got to find the sprayer and then back to shop, crap I got to get the log splitter fired up ,as it really needed a tune up last fall, wow that thing was really hard to start . Well that pretty well shot my free time maybe I can get a few hours next week.
> Really I spend my wood working time doing other things so I come to Wood Barter to see what you guys and gals are doing, sometimes it actually inspires me to do some real woodworking
> Thanks for your help



I wanted to rate that "Funny" and "Agree". Funny won out because I relate to it so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2017)

Re stacking the blanks that Paxton built a castle out of

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> I wanted to rate that "Funny" and "Agree". Funny won out because I relate to it so much.



I just went straight to "great post"....that covers it for me.
I have done that so many times.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

